# Sony Officially Unveils Its New VPL-HW45ES 1080p Projector in the US Market



## Todd Anderson

4K video and its accompanying technologies are certainly red-hot at the moment, but that doesn’t mean that an old standby – Full HD – can’t still dazzle the eyes with insanely good image quality. Pair that fact with the cost savings of an older tech, and it's easy to see why 1080p projector and television models will continue to hit the market for the foreseeable future.

Recently, Sony officially introduced its new 1080p projector, the VPL-HW45ES. This new model replaces the older HW40ES (released during 2014). Keeping inline with the HW40ES, the new HW45ES straddles the “great performer/better than budget” category that allows buyers to access great picture quality at a reasonable price. In Sony’s case, the HW45ES is the next logical step-down from its more expensive VPL-HW65ES.

"Sony is committed to creating the highest quality projectors," said Sunil Nayyar, Director of Product Marketing, TV and Projectors, North America. "Sony's VPL-HW45ES Full HD 3D home theater projector delivers crisp images and a stunning display with the advanced SXRD panels and acclaimed Reality Creation technology."

The HW45ES tops-out with 1080p resolution and carries 3D capability with a built-in RF 3D transmitter. Conveniently, the projector automatically recognizes 2D and 3D content and gives users a choice of picture modes to suit specific content. Picture quality is largely driven by Sony’s use of three LCoS Panels, which Sony calls SXRD imagers, paired with “Reality Creation” technology. Reality Creation is an upscaling feature that Sony says was developed for its 4K projector models. Gamers will be happy to know that Sony has included a low latency mode to ensure ultra fast response times for a lag-less gaming experience. 










Sony say’s the HW45ES has a dynamic contrast of 120,000:1. While contrast numbers are always a point of contention, Sony’s older HW40ES reviewed well in this category so there’s no reason to suspect the newer HW45ES won’t perform the same or better. The quoted lumens brightness (1,800) is a slight bump up in performance from the HW40ES and is more than adequate for large image sizes. The HW45ES’s lamp is rated at 6,000 hours. 

The HW45ES’s onboard color management system allows for calibration of primary and secondary colors, with relatively limited grey-scale options. The good news is that its predecessor had great “out of the box” performance in these departments. Once again, custom gamma controls are not present (only preset gamma options).

The HW45ES carries quite a few convenience features that makes it room friendly. Its exterior shell is available in two colors, black and white, and houses a front facing fan exhaust (22dB) that allows for tricky installation situations. It also can accommodate an HDMI emitter/receiver kit to allow for wireless connectivity, in addition to offering USB ports for instant firmware updates. 

The VPL-HW45ES retails for $1,999 and is available now.


_Image Credits: Sony_


----------



## Savjac

*Re: Sony Officially Unveils Its New VPL-HS45ES 1080p Projector in the US Market*

Dang that is not only a good starting point it seems like it could be a forever pj. 
I am thinking fathers day for the Tranquility Base......it could happen. :spend:


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: Sony Officially Unveils Its New VPL-HS45ES 1080p Projector in the US Market*

Give the reviews for the HS40ES a read... I'd bet a good chunk of cash that this one will perform equal to or better than that model. 

;-)


----------



## Savjac

*Re: Sony Officially Unveils Its New VPL-HS45ES 1080p Projector in the US Market*

I am at present living somewhat vicariously through the press and through the fine folks on the website here cents as of two weeks ago I'm officially in the beans and Frank's crowd with more beans and Frank's for dessert and maybe an occasional kraft dinner corn and spam dinner.

These home upkeep things really take a toll out of one's home theater money:blink:


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Sony Officially Unveils Its New VPL-HS45ES 1080p Projector in the US Market*

I am rather surprised that Sony would release another 1080p unit and is not focusing more on a new UHD projector. My next projector purchase will be UHD (in a couple years or so)


----------



## Tonto

*Re: Sony Officially Unveils Its New VPL-HS45ES 1080p Projector in the US Market*

Is it HS or HW? I can't find anything, anywhere on the VPL-HS45ES. Not even on the Sony web site.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Lol... HW. Thanks for catching that. You're hired! ;-)


----------



## Tonto

*Re: Sony Officially Unveils Its New VPL-HS45ES 1080p Projector in the US Market*

Thanks Todd, I'll do a bit more reading now. If I remember correctly, that model had vertical & horizontal lens shift + keystone adjustment + a pretty good dynamic iris. Be nice to get a review model.

Jack wrote:



> kraft dinner corn and spam dinner


That's funny! Reminds me of my college days, I've eaten many of fried Spam & egg sandwich (yolks have to be just the right bit of runny). My wife refuses to buy it or let me. :frown:


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: Sony Officially Unveils Its New VPL-HS45ES 1080p Projector in the US Market*



Tonto said:


> Thanks Todd, I'm do a bit more reading now. If I remember correctly, that model had vertical & horizontal lens shift + keystone adjustment + a pretty good dynamic iris. Be nice to get a review model.



It would be... I can always inquire.


----------



## Blacklightning

Todd Anderson said:


> 4K video and its accompanying technologies are certainly red-hot at the moment, but that doesn’t mean that an old standby – Full HD – can’t still dazzle the eyes with insanely good image quality. Pair that fact with the cost savings of an older tech, and it's easy to see why 1080p projector and television models will continue to hit the market for the foreseeable future.


Nothing wrong with 1080p but I wish we could see some 1080p HDR displays/projectors. One that can take UHD and output HD but still keep the HDR. I would pay for that in a smaller setup.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Agreed!

JVC does offer HDR on its projectors (which, technically are 1080p)... But, the chances of us seeing HDR on models marketed as 1080p are slim to none...


----------



## mpyw

What's the point of 6000 hours lamp hours if its display panel can only last 600 hours!!

I have a HW30 as a door stopper now only after 600 hours as the color and contrast are all out and could not even be corrected by a certified ISF calibrator and Sony said not their problem and quote me a $3000 repair cost!!!

Just search SXRD panel degradation problem, you will find lots of info from the net and it affect all models!!

Good luck in buying a Sony.


----------

